# 36 hole s2



## spoker (May 15, 2017)

did stingrays change from a 36 hole rear wheel to a 28 hole later on?


----------



## bobcycles (May 15, 2017)

early bikes 63 and 64 had 36 hole s-2 wheels...I think 65 was the change over to 28


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2017)

kool thanks


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2017)

Mid 64 I think, then a few others over the years (shortage of 28 spoke SA hubs etc.) then back to 36 in the mid 70's on for some models.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 16, 2017)

So 65 super deluxe did not have a 36?


----------



## vastingray (May 17, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> So 65 super deluxe did not have a 36?



No


----------



## kasper (May 18, 2017)

no 65 should have been center stamped s2 28 hole unless it was a really early 65 bike then it could have been possible. Also 1965 started the blue and yellow band hubs (2 speed kickback/ overdrive hubs) just some info. if anyone has a 36 hole in good condition I'm willing to pay good money for one. thanks -tom


----------

